# IELTS Point Calculator ?



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

I have got Listening - 8 
Reading - 7 
Speaking - 6.5
Writing - 6

How much points I will be getting for Canada Immigration purpose 16 or 21. Experts please share your views


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Language testing – Federal skilled workers

22 in total (6 + 6 + 5 + 4)


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

So it is 21 ..........

Is it confirm we will be taking individual band score not a consolidated one ???????


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Hahaha, sorry, 21! (shame shame)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

camanpreet said:


> So it is 21 ..........
> 
> Is it confirm we will be taking individual band score not a consolidated one ???????


Yes if you check the link posted by EVHB, you will get to know that marks for each ability are taken separately and no use of the Overall score.


----------



## paggysany (Jun 2, 2014)

What is Minimum Score can be required for Canada PR Immigration ?


I'm 33 yes old single person and having 9 years Software experience.

Will 6 6 6 6 score in IELTS will be fine ?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Degree	Worst Scenario Points
Education : Bachelor	21 
Work Experience - 15
Language	20
Age	12
Adaptability	0

Total Points	68

So you need to get minimum 21 in language this means band of 7 or more in at least one of Reading, Writing or Speaking or more than 8 in Listening.

Regards,
Ash



paggysany said:


> What is Minimum Score can be required for Canada PR Immigration ?
> 
> 
> I'm 33 yes old single person and having 9 years Software experience.
> ...


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Degree	Worst Scenario Points
> Education : Bachelor	21
> ...


Hi Ash

I am Ferdoes from Bangladesh & would have interest to migrate to Canada as skill migration as on Human resource manager. Now I doing job in a research firm as Assistant manager of HR. I am new on this tread. 

I have completed 4 years bachelor & MBS in Management. Pls see my below details & advise how much point will be come.

Age: 31
Experience: 7 years+ (Assistant Human Resource Manger)
Language: Writing 7, Lessening 7, Speaking 6.5 & Reading 6= what point?
My wife has completed BBA on Human Resource but not start any job & not yet attend language test.

Would you pls advise how much point it will be calculated. If I submit my wife academic certificate than is it added any point & if she needs to attend IELTS score.

would appreciate your cooperation.

Thanks

Ferdoes

===========


----------

